# Ariens 2014-2015 line up.



## Spike60

Got the new Ariens program in the mail yesterday and thought I'd pass along some of the changes. Couple guys have asked, so here ya go. I'm GLAD I have no carryover, as there are some nice improvements. I feel like typing, so this will be a long one...... 

I'll avoid talking about prices, other than to say that most are unchanged.

Engines- I started that engine size discussion on the general forum, and wouldn't you know, there are some larger engine options this year. There is a new Generation III AX engine family in 306cc, 369cc and 414cc. The current 208, 254, and 291 engines continue on some models. Pro models all retain the 420cc Briggs motor, and that is the only place where you'll find a Briggs. Everything else gets an AX engine. So, more engines and IMO better matched to various models.

Compact 22 and 24 are unchanged.

Deluxe- The "$999" 28 is basically unchanged. The better Deluxe 28 is now called the "28+" and gets the 291cc AX. (I like that. IMO the 28 needs more than 254cc) The Deluxe 30 gets the new 306cc Gen III.

Platinum: Some interesting changes here. All Platinums get the new Gen III engines. There are 2 new "SHO" Super High Output models. (remember the Ford Taurus SHO? LOL) The SHO models have faster impeller speeds from modified belts and pulleys, (More freaking belts to stock! Sorry, had to say that.) Improved throwing distance and larger Engines. 24 SHO has the new 306cc and the 30 SHO has the new 414cc. There is also a standard Platinum 30 that has the new 369cc. 

All pro models use the 420cc Briggs motor. 3 hydros, in 28, 32 and 36 inch sizes. Two disc drives in 28" and 32". Seems as though the 36" disc drive is discontinued. 

Track line up is mostly unchanged. 

Couple other items. The "quick turn" chute control is changed, but other than eliminating the finicky cable adjustment, I really don't know what they did. The deflector cable now comes into the chute from the top to prevent water from being able to get inside and cause possible freezing issues. 

That's the basics guys.


----------



## RIT333

Is there a rough translation that you can provide between cc's and HP ?

Rough is fine !

THX

Rit


----------



## AverageJoe

RIT333 said:


> Is there a rough translation that you can provide between cc's and HP ?
> 
> Rough is fine !
> 
> THX
> 
> Rit


Divide CC's by 30 or 31.....approx HP


----------



## RedOctobyr

Very cool, Spike60, thanks! 

The SHO models are intriguing, with the higher impeller speeds. Might be great for people who get lighter/smaller storms, where the reduced torque to the impeller & augers would be acceptable. You'd get more throwing distance. You might just have to go slower in heavier storms, unless the larger engines are enough to offset that. Did it list impeller RPM & diameter, for curiosity? 

My 1024Pro is 318cc OHV, 10 hp, 24", 1280 RPM, I believe the 3-bladed impeller is 12". 

As AverageJoe said, OHV engines (based on the specs for mine, at least) are around 30cc/hp (32, for my engine). My 318cc 8hp flat-head Tecumseh was 40cc/hp. Again, simply going by those specs, and assuming they were honest


----------



## Spike60

RedOctobyr said:


> Very cool, Spike60, thanks!
> 
> The SHO models are intriguing, with the higher impeller speeds. Might be great for people who get lighter/smaller storms, where the reduced torque to the impeller & augers would be acceptable. You'd get more throwing distance. You might just have to go slower in heavier storms, unless the larger engines are enough to offset that. Did it list impeller RPM & diameter, for curiosity?
> 
> My 1024Pro is 318cc OHV, 10 hp, 24", 1280 RPM, I believe the 3-bladed impeller is 12".
> 
> As AverageJoe said, OHV engines (based on the specs for mine, at least) are around 30cc/hp (32, for my engine). My 318cc 8hp flat-head Tecumseh was 40cc/hp. Again, simply going by those specs, and assuming they were honest


 The SHO's are 14" impellers. No RPMs are given. There appears to be something different as they are listed "SHO steel 3 blade" as opposed to "steel 3 blade" for the non-SHO units. I have no clue yet what the difference might be.


----------



## MnJim

Hmmm I mentioned in a thread awhile back that I wish they should offer the 28+ with the 291cc
Just bought the 2014 Deluxe 28 in January wonder how much of a hit I will need to take.


----------



## MattM

Thanks for the information Spike. It makes my purchasing decision much clearer.

Matt


----------



## ih8thepackers

I'm planning on purchasing a 24" deluxe this year,did it show any change for that particular model also does it show the price? Thanks


----------



## Spike60

ih8thepackers said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a 24" deluxe this year,did it show any change for that particular model also does it show the price? Thanks


 Couple changes to the Deluxe 24". Promo price goes up to $999 from $929.

It now has the auto-turn instead of the pin lock axle which is worth the $70 IMO. Also gets 16" tires instead of the 15's.


----------



## ih8thepackers

how come they dont show the new lineup on Ariens website? is it just for dealers to see it before its released to the consumer? i would like to see also if there is any changes to the compacts..I really dont want to spend a grand on a snow blower thats sitting alot more than it is used..I realize you get what you paid for, but a thousand bucks wow..


----------



## db9938

ih8thepackers said:


> how come they dont show the new lineup on Ariens website? is it just for dealers to see it before its released to the consumer? i would like to see also if there is any changes to the compacts..I really dont want to spend a grand on a snow blower thats sitting alot more than it is used..I realize you get what you paid for, but a thousand bucks wow..


My guess would be that they are trying to give dealers a chance to rid of those few remaining units left, before they give folks a chance to have a reason to wait for the upcoming models.


----------



## Spike60

Nothing sinister going on here guys. And there shouldn't be much carryover for anyone to be concerned about after this season. This is all "next year" stuff. They don't even exist yet, so there's not anything to take pictures of. I wouldn't expect the website to be updated until this summer.


----------



## ih8thepackers

Hey spike,do you have any info on the snotek line like any changes to the engine,like are they putting Briggs engines in the snoteks or maybe a bigger engine in them?


----------

